# Is anyone can recommend some game



## xxx11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just finish angrybird and want to some new games. Anyone can help


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2010)

"Cut the Rope."

Also a good puzzler.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2010)

We City
We Rule
We Farm
Pocket Frogs


----------



## Millen (Nov 12, 2010)

Canaan Online and Caesary are two games that I like.


----------



## AnasDilshad (Jan 26, 2018)

Diablo III
Age of Empire


----------



## Topazy (Feb 6, 2018)

I think this game is worth mentioning too. Its a spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate, the narrative is mostly text though which some people may not be too into, but the reviews were through the roof.
Dragon Age is set in the world of Thedas, not Ferelden. Ferelden is the continent that Dragon Age: Origins is set in...Dragon Age 2 is set in the city of Kirkwall, which is located in the Free Marches (which is North of Ferelden)
Also game serie"Trine 1", "Trine 2" as well as "the Cave". you're welcome.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Main project of past year Bitcohen
Laptop:*i5,16 gb ram*_


----------



## alexvetrov (Jul 24, 2018)

I recommend


Oxefree
The Witness
Firewatch
Civilization 6

Best regards, TheBitcoinStrip


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 5, 2018)

Genre?


----------



## lissandragaren (Mar 3, 2019)

Recently, i've found some interesting games. I have to admit that im addicted to them a lot. Even i missed some friend meetings with my friends because i stayed focused on them. Anyway, i think i should stop spending lots time on them. And, they are Donut County and Happy Glass. I downloaded them from top1apk in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## MorganCh (Sep 16, 2019)

I can recommend Firewatch and Civilization 6. These are my favorites.

With best regards, Your Kampillen


----------

